# MKV 2009 Jetta Headlight Upgrade!



## pramipexol (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi All, 
I know that I have had a hard time finding information about lighting upgrades and fog light upgrades for the MKV (09) Jetta and wanted to post the results of my recent upgrade online for those that were interested. 
It took me a total of 3 hours to finish installing, re-assembly of the front end, and testing the lights. Hope you all enjoy the pics below. 
http://docs.google.com/leaf?id...um=50
http://docs.google.com/leaf?id...um=50 
If you are interested on how to do this, where I bought the lights, or what goes on with the 12V Relay please feel free to message me. I'll do my best at getting back to everyone in a timely fashion.
-Pram

Any comments would be appreciated, let me know what you think! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pramipexol at 6:18 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the install looks sweet. I have an MKIV, otherwise i'd be asking how hard it was







I'm just looking into a euro plug and play set...


----------



## mdroid86 (Feb 18, 2010)

looks good man


----------



## rajbalwani (Feb 24, 2010)

looks absolutely gorgeous and i would love the details in how to do this so i can do this to my 2009 Jetta...been looking for the for a headlight HID upgrade and this is the best one i have seen. PM me.


----------



## pramipexol (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: (rajbalwani)*

Sorry it has taken me a while to get back to you, i've been sick. 
As far as the lights go I bought them from eBay ( a risk i know ) but they came okay and were in good condition when I received them.
The wiring for them wouldn't be done by the local auto shop I usually use for things because they said they weren't too familiar with the wiring of a 12vDC Relay with LED and Angel Eye LED. 
I did the wiring and install myself, took me about 3 hours total to get the old ones out and new ones in.
Not sure what the other person who replaced the MKV lights with the S5 style lights is talking about, there are 3 bolts that hold the headlamp in place, one is behind the bumper so the bumper has to be removed. 
If you are willing to do the work it's a great upgrade. The only qualm that I have now is the Halo Ring isn't as bright as I thought it would be and is not really visible during the day, however the LED at the top near the corner of the hood is. To counter that I'm installing some LED fogs at the bottom that'll be activated with my euro switch...hopefully will have them in sometime this week.
Hope that helps, let me know if you can get an idea of what you want to do and I'll be glad to give my 2cents.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

i have those exact lights, they SUCK


----------

